# Newb: Plastisol transfers questions....



## lightforgetees (Nov 24, 2014)

Ok guys. I'm a newb. Actually first post here in these forums. 

Background: Airbrush artist that's moving from Tshirts to hardshells (motorcycles etc) Sold my Feebay chinese press and got a new, name brand. 

Press: New* Maxx 16x20 (black one) 
Transfers: So far, only ordering hot peels from Proworld
Pressure: Heavy (no gauge) 
Temp: 390* F
Time: 10-12 seconds. 

The above parameters is where I ended up after going through 3-5 transfers cut into pieces and produced the best, visual results. 

Question 1: Only one test wash, two garments, 50/50 and 100* cotton, both have very tiny cracks and peels after one wash and dry. Cold, inside out and tumble dry on med. heat. You have to look closely but it looks like the edges are just crumbly and peely. What is causing this? Shouldn't be normal. 

Question 2: Some videos of I see of hot peels show almost zero (if any) ink on the paper left. ALL OF MINE so far always leaves image residue on the paper. WHY? Am I doing something wrong? 

Thanks for the help in advance. I've been reading and reading, video watching etc. Still not seen answers to my questions yet. 

Dewayne


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

390 seems like a very high temp. Extreme temps combined with extreme pressure = very brittle plastisol. There will always be a ghost on the paper. If you feel it, it should be smooth though with no ink bumps on it. 

Really, both conditions produce crumbling transfers. Both not enough heat AND too much heat. I tend to call the not enough heat ones crumbly and peely because it's pretty obvious they aren't cured. The other end where it's too hot will result in finer/powder type. Best advice would be to snap some high quality pictures and send them to proworld. They've got great customer service.


----------



## lightforgetees (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. But I had to keep increasing both to get to where they all released, but even then sometimes there's a few spots, like a couple of millimeter size dots that didn't come off the paper. Not entirely smooth. 

I got to where I cut up large transfers about 4 strips or so and laid them down until it was consistently pressing. I also have to note that the paper that came in with the transfers recommended 360 I think? For 4-6 seconds. I ruined 2 transfers completely before I started stripping them. I increased the pressure in all ranges and it just wasn't enough heat. I have a high end temp gun and it's very, very close to the readout on the press. Like only 2* off according to my $200 gun. 

HOWEVER, I went with the heat / press. settings according to their site per each design (all of which seemed to be the same) and it worked fine. But 1 in 3 or 4 strips wouldn't peel all the way. So I ramped up to 390* and so far have done about 30 shirts and seems ok. 

I am currently test washing a dozen of the shirts (white) and looking forward to the results of that. 

Pic: I do not have capability of high quality photos because my camera is sick and my tablet takes pics but "ehh"


----------



## lightforgetees (Nov 24, 2014)

Proworld copy from one of the exact stock designs I have. 

"Hot Peel
Set temperature at 390-400 degrees Fahrenheit.
Set pressure at medium.
Print 10-12 seconds.
Peel immediately while hot, in one continuous, smooth, rapid motion."

I am currently operating at 390* with about 10-11 seconds.


----------



## lightforgetees (Nov 24, 2014)

I went to email them but on their page, I clicked "contact us" and it says "Email Us" But no link, I see a blank, long skinny box that's empty, nothing there, no email addy, no place to fill in or anything??

I have washed a full load of whites and blacks several washes now on optimal conditions and they're holding up it seems but when you get really close to them, you can see a tiny bit of fragging on it. Is this normal? I'd imagined that it wouldn't do this, but perhaps it's normal and I'm just not understanding. Trying to get my pictures to upload but having issues. Will post them when I get it sorted out.


----------



## lightforgetees (Nov 24, 2014)

See if this works...


----------

